# Granite Countertops



## Skydawggy (May 10, 2007)

I am relacing my countertops with Granite. Problem is I have a center island that is currently butcher block and it has a 29" overhang on one end that we currently use as a breakfast bar. I'd like to have the same dimensions with the Granite but I keep getting conflicting information as to how much support I will need to make sure the Granite doesn't crack. I plan on installing corbels for support. How far out do they need to be to give proper support?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

10"-12" of unsupported edge is a general rule of thumb.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I once recessed angle iron into the island cabinets to allow for a 24" overhang. The h/o did not want corbels of any kind, and the angle iron was painted the same color as granite, hard to see unless you got right under it.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

What Cooke said!

Also, realize that different species of granite have different structual strengths


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

jarvis design said:


> What Cooke said!
> 
> Also, realize that different species of granite have different structual strengths


None that I know of that can span 29" unsupported.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I wasn't suggesting a 29" overhang, but you would want more support for a stone such as Ubatuba vs. something like cambrian black


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I once recessed angle iron into the island cabinets to allow for a 24" overhang. The h/o did not want corbels of any kind, and the angle iron was painted the same color as granite, hard to see unless you got right under it.


There's a product you can buy also called CounterBalance. I've put these in on a few islands. They're a T-Shape

http://www.chemical-concepts.com/products.php?sid=309&limit=0


----------



## Skydawggy (May 10, 2007)

framerman said:


> There's a product you can buy also called CounterBalance. I've put these in on a few islands. They're a T-Shape
> 
> http://www.chemical-concepts.com/products.php?sid=309&limit=0


I looked at those but I wasn't sure if they could be installed on my island because I don't see what it is anchored to inside the cabinet. It looks like it mounts on an iterior wall but I only have one divider and it doesn't run the right way. What else can you mount it to? Do you use an adhesive to attach it to the Granite?


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Talk to your fabricator stone varies in strength.
I have seen 1/2" x 4" steel routed and epoxied into the stone, and have been seeing fiberglass rods kerfed into the stone. You have to be sure the cabinets will stay on the floor and or together if someone sits on the cantilever.
At 29"' you could use table legs and an apron if the look is right for the design and would work better than corbels
Bill


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 9, 2009)

29" & no support, no way. Find a nice way to support it or keep it at a 12" overhang max.


----------



## Fwells11 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Use a welded frame*

Have a welder weld you up a frame using 1/4" angle iron. You can bolt it to the inside of the cabinet and hide the overhanging portion under the granite. A well designed frame could easily support that overhang and you wouldn't be able to see it.

Good luck.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Skydawggy said:


> I looked at those but I wasn't sure if they could be installed on my island because I don't see what it is anchored to inside the cabinet. It looks like it mounts on an iterior wall but I only have one divider and it doesn't run the right way. What else can you mount it to? Do you use an adhesive to attach it to the Granite?


 
If it's a counter balance it will use the weight of the granite on the cabinet supported side to support the over hang side. You would more than likely use a high strength adhesive to attach it also


----------



## technique (May 13, 2009)

Agreed on the 12" MAX, I never go past 10"...


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

One way we've done large overhangs is to build a frame with the same material as the cabinets and have 2 decorative legs on the outer edges. This has more of a built in table look versus a clean overhang without any visible supports. Depends on what style you're going for. Regardless of the method used, it will need support.


----------

